# Post Your Kid's Halloween Party Pics!



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I do annual Halloween parties for my kids and their friends. I was hoping to see what other people do. There's endless pictures of the adult parties, but I wanted to see the alternate. I know people don't want to post their kids faces or whatever, but I just want pics of the decor. I'd love some fresh ideas for next year. (we just had ours this past Saturday)[
I'll start:
ATTACH=CONFIG]94171[/ATTACH]


----------

